# Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste



## farming (29. September 2011)

*Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Hallo,

ich habe vor ca. zwei Wochen hier im Forum nach den Unterschieden bei Wärmeleitpasten gefragt und darauf neben ein paar Vorschlägen auch einen Vergleichstest gelinkt bekommen. Ich habe nun aus diesem Test einfach mal die beste Paste gekauft und heute auch verbaut. (Phobya Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste Paste LM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör)

Ich hatte jedoch einige Problem dabei, bzw. ich glaube, welche gehabt zu haben. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass sich die Paste wie im Vergleichstest beschrieben, einfach verteilen lassen würde. Meine Vorstellung von "einfach verteilen" war "Tropfen drauf, glatt streichen, Kühler drauf, fertig". Jedoch hat das Zeug so eine Kugel bzw. einen Tropfen gebildet, den konnte man zwar wunderbar hin und her rollen und auch mit der Spritze wieder einsaugen, aber glatt streichen ist nicht wirklich zu machen. Auf der Kupferunterseite vom CPU Kühler (Intel Stock Kühler) ging es etwas besser, aber bei weitem nicht gut. Nach ca. 5 Minuten hatte ich einen mehr oder weniger zerrissenen aber relativ glatten Film von der Paste auf dem Kühler. 
Ich habe den dann einfach auf die CPU gesetzt, mit gutem Druck fixiert und arretiert und jetzt läuft das so. 

Meine Frage : Ist das normal, dass das Zeug einfach Tropfen bildet und sich praktisch nicht verteilen lässt ? Da meine CPU 18° Kälter ist als vorher (Ich hatte vorher so 50cent noname Paste), gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das so funktioniert. Kalt ist sie noch lange nicht, aber was soll ich erwarten beim Intel Stock-Kühler und 4GHz.
Ich hoffe mal die fast 80° sind okay so, damit muss die CPU jetzt leben, am Samstag wird sie an meinen Mitbewohner verkauft und es folgt ein 2600k mit Skythe Kühler und der selben Paste, das hier war quasi der Test (Um die CPU vor dem Hitzetod bei 98° zu bewahren(taktet sich halt runter auf 1,6GHz bis er wieder kälter ist), ASUS Turbo mode sei dank... 3MHz FSB undso) Daher würde ich bis dahin gern wissen, ob das mit den Tropfen so okay ist, oder ob ich nur zu blöd bin / Die alte paste nicht gut genug entfernt habe.

Vielen Dank schonmal,
Farming


----------



## Takei Naodar (30. September 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Verdammt das Flüssigmetall daf net mit Alu verwendet werden....

An sich ist das Verhalten normal, aber du hättest dir eine Aussuchen können die  sich besser verteilen lässt:
Liquid Ultra


----------



## farming (30. September 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Das Flüssigmetall wird doch nicht mit Alu verwendet, oder habe ich da irgendwas übersehen ?
Edit 1:
Es sei denn, der Heatspreader wäre aus Alu, dann frage ich mich aber, bei welcher CPU das anders sein sollte. Mein CPU Kühler ist von unten jedenfalls aus Kupfer.
Edit 2:
Google sagt, es sei vernickeltes Kupfer. Wenn Google das sagt, wird das wohl so sein.


----------



## Gabbyjay (30. September 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Also das mit dem Verteilen ist normal.
Man muss es natürlich trotzdem gleichmäßig anbringen.

Aber - 18 Grad Unterschied gegenüber normaler WLP?
Also das glaub ich im Leben nicht, da muss entweder vorher was nicht gestimmt haben dann, oder der Vergleich hinkt und Du machst jetzt irgendwas anders als beim Messen vorher.


----------



## Schmidde (30. September 2011)

80° auf der CPU sind auch nicht gerade wenig, normalerweise sagt man immer nicht mehr als ca. 60°.
Wenn der bei dir beim falten 24/7 so läuft würde ich mich mal nach einem anderen Kühler umschauen.


----------



## blackout24 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Am besten Gallium basiernde WLP nehmen!
Gallium Induced Failure of a Heat Sink - YouTube


----------



## GBoos (30. September 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



> Am besten Gallium basiernde WLP nehmen!
> Gallium Induced Failure of a Heat Sink - YouTube



Da machst Du ja Deinem Namen alle Ehre


----------



## farming (30. September 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



Schmidde schrieb:


> 80° auf der CPU sind auch nicht gerade wenig, normalerweise sagt man immer nicht mehr als ca. 60°.
> Wenn der bei dir beim falten 24/7 so läuft würde ich mich mal nach einem anderen Kühler umschauen.


 
Wird er ab morgen nicht mehr, sondern dann wird er bei meinem Mitbewohner bei League of Legends und SC2 idlen. Das vorher irgendwas falsch lief, glaube ich allerdings auch, ich habe nur keine Ahnung was. Eigentlich halte ich mich nicht für zu blöd, einen CPU Kühler richtig zu montieren...
10° Unterschied scheinen aber durchaus drin zu sein, in dem Vergleichstest war das der Abstand zwischen der schlechtesten und eben dieser, die ich jetzt auch habe. 

Der neue Kühler kommt ja dann morgen auch, damit werde ich dann sicher auch unter 60° kommen.


----------



## Schmidde (30. September 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Achso ok du verkaufst die CPU  Hab das heute Morgen noch etwas anders verstanden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...melthread-fluessigmetall-waermeleitpaste.html


----------

